# Toronto Skyline



## Bynx (Feb 5, 2012)

Took these last nite. Each are 5 shots for HDR.

TORONTO SKYLINE SUNSET



TORONTO SKYLINE NITETIME


----------



## cepwin (Feb 5, 2012)

Both interesting/very nice shots.  I think I like the second one better.  I've seen the skyline of Toronto on TV many times (Mostly "Hockey Night in Canada" on the NHL Network) and it's a beautiful city.


----------



## Bynx (Feb 5, 2012)

The shots were taken from one of a chain of small islands just off shore in Lake Ontario.


----------



## cousi_r (Feb 5, 2012)

Very nice.

I prefer the 1st one with sunset or sunrise glowing on the buildings.

Richard


----------



## Bynx (Feb 5, 2012)

Thats sunset cousi. Left is west -- right is east. We are facing north.


----------



## shootermcgavin (Feb 5, 2012)

First one is a winner in my book!


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 5, 2012)

NIce shots, Bynx! That night skyline is gorgeous!


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Feb 5, 2012)

I like both


----------



## Norma (Feb 5, 2012)

Super shots! I just love the first one!


----------



## Bynx (Feb 5, 2012)

The first one was funny. There were about 8 of us standing around talking. Suddenly someone yells, sunset, check that out. It was really golden with a very overcast sky as you can see. So we all scramble for our cameras and tripods and tried to catch that glow in the buildings as the sun set. Well, it was funny at the time.


----------



## vipgraphx (Feb 5, 2012)

very nice Bynx I like the first one the best!! Only suggestion would be to lighten up some of the dark clouds with one of your lighter exposures.


----------



## gunnyz39 (Feb 6, 2012)

Amazing shots!!


----------



## Compaq (Feb 6, 2012)

The metallic look in #1 is something I digg!

And I love the colours in #2. Not sure about the grey sky. If it was shot in the blue hour, that might be something I'd prefer.


----------



## Joel_W (Feb 6, 2012)

For me, pic #1 is my favorite. Love the limited color pallet, yet at the same time I get the feeling of a cold winters day.


----------

